# Oil light wont stop flashing



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have searched and searched on here about an oil light flashing issue. I have found some that are simular. Im scratching my head on this. My oil light will not stop flashing no matter what i do. I have been keeping an eye on the oil and motor. The light flashing on the pod just worries me like my motor doesnt have much longer to go. It flashes while the motor is running constantly and wont turn off unless you turn the key off. What seems to be the problem here cause it really getting on my nerves lol???


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:thinking: subscribed would like to know the outcome


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

drtj said:


> :thinking: subscribed would like to know the outcome


Do what?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

deadman inc said:


> Do what?


 

I subscribed to the thread so i would get email notifications when someone posted something about it. I havent heard of any problem like this with a brute before, so it has my interest.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh gotcha, sorry i wasnt paying attention lol.


----------



## buford (Jul 31, 2011)

Could be the oil pressure sending unit


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

deadman inc said:


> Oh gotcha, sorry i wasnt paying attention lol.


 
lol


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah i thought of the oil sending unit but i sure do hate replacing stuff that doesnt have to be replaced. Is there some way i can test it or something like that? I went off and bought a TPS one time thinking my TPS sensor was bad. The plug for the TPS sensor was broke some how so i have $120 brand new TPS sensor sitting on my shelf. I kept it figuring maybe one day i will need it or some one will that i know.


----------



## buford (Jul 31, 2011)

Its just a switch you can ohm it i think it's closed with the engine not running and open with it running


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well It could be a bad connection, bad sending unit, or low oil pressure. Have you been into the wiring harness?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Well It could be a bad connection, bad sending unit, or low oil pressure. Have you been into the wiring harness?


He just put a brand new harness on not very long ago....so can't be a wiring issue, and I know he dielectric greased everything and its only been on a few rides so its not corroded.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Curious why you had to replace the wiring harness considering the year of your bike


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Also never heard much of this problem on brutes:thinking: On mine it only blinks when the key is on and the motor is off. I think that's normal for brutes though...

^I'm assuming riding in rack deep salt water does that to any bike, Lol.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if it is a normanly closed switch ,you can remove the wire an it should stop blinking, if normanly open remove wire an ground to frame it should stop


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Is the FI indicator coming on with the key on not running? and does the FI indicator go off when the engine is running???



When the engine is not running the oil switch grounds to the frame. When it is running it opens the circuit. In all of this you want to make sure it is putting out the required pressure of lubrication. Thats why I asked if the FI light went out once its running.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

tx_brute_rider said:


> ^I'm assuming riding in rack deep salt water does that to any bike, Lol.


 
lilbigtonka does this all the time. no problems.. see


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

rmax said:


> if it is a normanly closed switch ,you can remove the wire an it should stop blinking, if normanly open remove wire an ground to frame it should stop


Where is this at exactly so im not unplugging the wrong wire?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes salt water will be an issue as much as we have been riding in it cause we have had no rain what so ever down here. So all the salt water is pushing up the river. Like filthy said its not the wire harness cause its brand new. The wire harness had been replace because i bought the bike used and this was what of the problems was the wire harness. I got the bike cheap and i patched the harness to make it last. Eventually i had to break down and buy a new one and believe me it made a difference. No F1 light comes on nor any other light. Its just the oil light as its running.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Did it do this before you changed the wiring harness?

Looking at a microfiche for your bike, the sensor is located around the oil filter area. Sorry I cant pin point it for you cause im at work right now.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Deadman I saw a oil pressure switch on ebay tonight for like $10 at least it wouldn't cost alot and you would know if its that sensor.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Some how the ecu is picking up that it does in fact have oil pressure in the range it wants or the FI light would be coming on and the fuel pump would not run after it starts. So It has to be either a bad connection or a bad oil pressure switch. the switch will be easy to check since its a switch and not a sending unit. No pressure closed, pressure open.

The pressure switch is located on the left side of the atv just to the left of oil filter pointing out.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> Deadman I saw a oil pressure switch on ebay tonight for like $10 at least it wouldn't cost alot and you would know if its that sensor.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Ok cool bro i appreciate you looking out for one. Im gonna get on and see what i can find.


----------



## yotahelo17 (Mar 21, 2010)

How much would you want for it


----------

